# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Бухгалтерии >  Вопрос по лицензии.

## lascify

Будут ли все функции лицензионной конфигурации "Бухгалтерия предприятия ПРОФ 3.0 редакции" работать на крякнутой платформе 8.3?

----------


## alexandr_ll

5 лет - полет нормальный

----------

alexleon (28.03.2016)

----------


## Online_Z

> Будут ли все функции лицензионной конфигурации "Бухгалтерия предприятия ПРОФ 3.0 редакции" работать на крякнутой платформе 8.3?


Зависит от того, как именно "крякали" ))).
Например при переходе на новую версию платформы может перестать работать (была 8.3.5, обновили до 8.3. или 8.3.7)... а может и не перестать, 50/50.

Не будут доступны онлайн-сервисы, типа автозаполнение реквизитов по ИНН (1с-контрагент), автоматическое обновление конфигурации, 1с-отчетность и т.д.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Зависит от того, как именно "крякали" ))).
> Например при переходе на новую версию платформы может перестать работать (была 8.3.5, обновили до 8.3. или 8.3.7)... а может и не перестать, 50/50.
> 
> Не будут доступны онлайн-сервисы, типа автозаполнение реквизитов по ИНН (1с-контрагент), автоматическое обновление конфигурации, 1с-отчетность и т.д.


Вообще-то эти сервисы проверяют наличие действующего договора ИТС, а не платформу

----------

valleha (12.11.2016)

----------


## Online_Z

> Вообще-то эти сервисы проверяют наличие действующего договора ИТС, а не платформу


Согласен. Если планируется сломать платформу имея лицензионную версию 1С и подписку ИТС, то да - будет работать, но тогда я не понял - зачем?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Согласен. Если планируется сломать платформу имея лицензионную версию 1С и подписку ИТС, то да - будет работать, но тогда я не понял - зачем?


Программная лицензия может быть потеряна по многим причинам (обновление ОС, замена жесткого диска, появление большего количества пользователей etc.), аппаратный ключ защиты может получить физические повреждения, могут быть проблемы видимости ключа по сети ...

----------

valleha (12.11.2016)

----------


## avm3110

> Например при переходе на новую версию платформы может перестать работать (была 8.3.5, обновили до 8.3. или 8.3.7)... а может и не перестать, 50/50.


Не говорите глупостей.

Сама 1С не защищает конфигурации собственных тиражных решений, и следовательно термин "лицензионная конфигурация Бухгалтерия предприятия ПРОФ 3.0" - это некая виртуальная фикция (т.е. на конфигурацию у вас должна быть только регистрационная анкета и документы подтверждающие её покупку - вот и вся "лицензионность")

А во-вторых, мы сейчас работаем на 8.3.8, но в качестве боевой конфигурации работает ЗУП 2.5, у которого стоит в свойствах "совместимость 8.2.16". И ничего никаких "фифти-фифти" - все работает как часы.

----------


## Online_Z

> Программная лицензия может быть потеряна по многим причинам (обновление ОС, замена жесткого диска, появление большего количества пользователей etc.), аппаратный ключ защиты может получить физические повреждения, могут быть проблемы видимости ключа по сети ...


Согласен, случаи всякие бывают.
Кстати, если программа версии Проф, то пин код всегда можно запросить - присылают без проблем бесплатно и даже подписка ИТС не требуется.
Сломанный физически ключ тоже можно восстановить, будет стоить некоторых денег, рублей 1-2 тыс.руб.

----------


## rom-x

> Будут ли все функции лицензионной конфигурации "Бухгалтерия предприятия ПРОФ 3.0 редакции" работать на крякнутой платформе 8.3?


Да будут.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Согласен, случаи всякие бывают.
> Кстати, если программа версии Проф, то пин код всегда можно запросить - присылают без проблем бесплатно и даже подписка ИТС не требуется.
> Сломанный физически ключ тоже можно восстановить, будет стоить некоторых денег, рублей 1-2 тыс.руб.


Опишу несколько ситуаций:
1.Бухгалтер хочет поработать с базой на домашнем компьютере
2.Приобрели все лицензии, но в ближайшем будущем планируется обновление компьютерного парка
3.Пришел аудитор и ему нужно организовать  временное рабочее место 1С

----------

valleha (12.11.2016)

----------


## avm3110

> 1.Бухгалтер хочет поработать с базой на домашнем компьютере


Заходит по RDP в корпоративную сетку и работает в своё удовольствие





> Приобрели все лицензии, но в ближайшем будущем планируется обновление компьютерного парка


И наздоровье - в чем противоречие? Программные лицензии имеют изначально "запасное количество", но при необходимости они обновляются через 1С (есть штатный механизм)





> Пришел аудитор и ему нужно организовать временное рабочее место 1С


Публикуется база на RDS (см. п. 1) и нет проблем

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Заходит по RDP в корпоративную сетку и работает в своё удовольствие


Будьте попроще, какая там корпоративная сетка! Работает она дома, потому что на фирме вырубили электричество!

----------


## avm3110

> Работает она дома, потому что на фирме вырубили электричество!


Ну да, конечно.. На работе значит "вырубили" веерным отключением, а дома электричества - хоть "залейся" :-)

ПыСы. На домашнем ноуте ставишь RePack и никаких проблем с ключами (хоть программными, хоть USB)

----------


## Online_Z

> Опишу несколько ситуаций:
> 1.Бухгалтер хочет поработать с базой на домашнем компьютере
> 2.Приобрели все лицензии, но в ближайшем будущем планируется обновление компьютерного парка
> 3.Пришел аудитор и ему нужно организовать  временное рабочее место 1С


не совсем понял, каким образом эти ситуации мешают получить запасной пин или поменять сломанный USB-ключ на исправный?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> не совсем понял, каким образом эти ситуации мешают получить запасной пин или поменять сломанный USB-ключ на исправный?


Вы правда считаете, что 1С выдаст любое количество запасных пин-кодов, а сломанный ключ заменят мгновенно?

----------

valleha (12.11.2016)

----------


## Online_Z

> Вы правда считаете, что 1С выдаст любое количество запасных пин-кодов, а сломанный ключ заменят мгновенно?


- ни разу не сталкивался, чтобы 1С отказывали в выдаче запасного пин-кода
- если ключ не заменят мгновенно, то совсем не надо менять?

----------


## avm3110

Коллеги, мне кажется что вы оба говорите о разных вещах. Собственно говоря, на мой взгляд, по теме топика есть два абсолютно разных вопросов:

1. Что лучше - программный или аппаратный ключ?
2. Какой смысл работать на крякнутой платформе/лицензии если есть легальный ключ (программный или аппаратный)?

На оба вопроса были (так или иначе) высказаны Ваши личные точки зрения:
1. Программный ключ может слететь, но аппаратный ключ может сломаться. Программный ключ меняется (выдается новый) бесплатно, а замена аппаратного стоит денег... И т.д.
2. Если слетит программный ключ или поломается аппаратный ключ, то его замена восстановление требует время. Если нужно разово и кратковременно расширить число серверов/рабочих мест вне домена. И т.д.

Собственно говоря вы оба абсолютно правы (и по доводам "ЗА" и по доводам "Против"). И думаю число доводов и "За" и "против" можно множить и множить :blush:

----------

Семен2014 (24.05.2016)

----------

